

Startup Quote: Omar Hamoui, founder, AdMob - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7530331986

======
raychancc
Big companies are almost always far too slow to actually kill a small
competitor.

\- Omar Hamoui (@omarh)

<http://startupquote.com/post/7530331986>

